# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Множественные уязвимости в Mozilla Thunderbird

## ALEX(XX)

*18 февраля, 2010*

*Программа*: Mozilla Thunderbird версии до 3.0.2 

*Опасность*: *Высокая* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю скомпрометировать целевую систему.

Подробное описание уязвимостей:
www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/390920.php #1, 3 

*URL производителя:* www.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/ 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию 3.0.2 с сайта производителя

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Securitylab бежит впереди паровоза.  Они советуют обновиться до TB 3.0.2, а ее еще нет.  Выход 3.0.2 намечен только на 24 февраля. В бюллетене Secunia ясно написано



> Solution Status   	 Unpatched

----------

